
Let's build a compiler (dated, but very good) - benhoyt
http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/
======
benhoyt
I just went through half of this tonight, and it's superb. I had a working
"compiler" in about an hour. Except I wrote it in C instead of Pascal, and it
compiled to Forth (or really "stack computer bytecode").

------
ardit33
I am looking at this too. I remember, back at school, my most fun programming
assignment was making a complier for a simple interpreted language. The
compiler was done with this language whose file extensions ended up with .py .

After graduation, and working for years in companies that used Java, I still
had good memories of that very powerful language, and I dreamed one day would
be able to program with it again..

Well, I still have to code in java for living, so, my next home assignment is
writing a python interpreter in java, (J2ME to be more exact).

